# Converting 110v Jet Band Saw to 220v



## divans (Dec 9, 2008)

Can a 110 volt Jet band saw be converted to 220 volt?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

You can look at the name ID tag on the motor and see if in the voltage line, it list both 115 and 220 volts. If it has both voltages, then yes you can.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

I had an 18" Jet that I converted to 220 vac. Look in the manual for instructions. If you don't have a manual you can get one on-line in pdf format.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

You can change the voltage if the motor on the bandsaw is a 110/220 motor. There is usually a jumper diagram in the "j-box" on the motor. I'm not sure why you would but..whatever.


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

There is actually good reason to change to 220 vac. The current required is 1/2 that of 120 vac which means less drop in the wires and if it's a new installation, smaller guage wire. More importantly the motor runs more efficiently and lasts longer. You will likely never be able to measure the benefits, but they are real.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Chief
Sir, I am fully aware of any minute benifits of converting to 220 from 110 on a hobbiests equipment, however I question the benefit/risk ratio of the conversion when the person asking about doing it doesnt even know where to look to see if a motor on his bandsaw is convertable.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Of course, if the motor is 110v only, you *COULD* swap out motors, switches etc... to do a conversion...


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Chief: ROFLMAO Here we go again:laughing: There was just this discussion I think about a month ago here on 110 vs 220. The argument or "discussion" about amps drawn was interesting. Seems most say that the amps drawn is the same whether 220 or 110. Personally I firmly believe in 220 when ever possible. Every tool I own that would run 220 IS running 220v. I see a major improvement in performance. IMHO
As stated check your manual, or the data plate to see if 220 is an option, if so then all the info needed will be there.:yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Chiefwoodworker said:


> There is actually good reason to change to 220 vac. The current required is 1/2 that of 120 vac which means less drop in the wires and if it's a new installation, smaller guage wire. More importantly the motor runs more efficiently and lasts longer. You will likely never be able to measure the benefits, but they are real.


A reason NOT to convert is if he does not have 220 volt rated service already in his workshop. You do not want to just change the existing wiring from 110 to 220 UNLESS it states on the wiring that it is 220 volt rated. This rating is for the insulation rating of the wire covering. 

Using wiring that is 110 volt rated for 220 volt service can cause insurance questions if there is a fire.

G


----------



## Chiefwoodworker (Jul 17, 2008)

skymaster said:


> Chief: ROFLMAO Here we go again There was just this discussion I think about a month ago here on 110 vs 220. The argument or "discussion" about amps drawn was interesting. Seems most say that the amps drawn is the same whether 220 or 110. Personally I firmly believe in 220 when ever possible. Every tool I own that would run 220 IS running 220v. I see a major improvement in performance. IMHO





skymaster said:


> As stated check your manual, or the data plate to see if 220 is an option, if so then all the info needed will be there.




I agree that one does not want to convert to 220 vac if one of the following are true:
1. The person is not savvy or aware of good electrical wiring and power practices.
2. The existing service and wiring are not compliant to code.
3. The equipment manufacturer does not supply instructions for doing so.

That said, as skymaster points out, there are compelling reasons to do so. If anyone thinks that the current is the same in both cases they don't understand Ohm's Law or the power equation. Look at the plate on the motor and you will see the 2:1 ratio (approximately) for amps.


----------



## divans (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks to all who responded to my post. In fact, I spotted the wiring diagram on the motor placard just before I logged back into this thread. My shop is already wired for 220 so it should be an easy conversion.

Again, thanks and best regards.

divans


----------

